# my 47 Ford Super deluxe



## ck1 (Feb 13, 2011)

I am the second owner. I have owned it for 32 years and it has 74k miles on the clock. Southern  california car with NO rust and All stock outside...Motor is partialy stock with the exception of a nice lumpyIsky cam  and Red's Headers and a nice Stromberg 97 for a carb.Nothing sounds better then a flathead with a lumpy cam IMHO . I restored this in my garage about 20 years ago...old girl will sit for months and fire right up!!...gotta love the old stuff
cameron 

View attachment 47 and BSJJ 016.jpg


View attachment 47 ford 004.jpg


View attachment 47 ford 005.jpg


View attachment 47 ford 006.jpg


----------



## havasu (Feb 13, 2011)

That is a beautiful work of art. Truly Americana at its finest!


----------

